# Blackwater 2-26-12



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Took the new mariner out yesterday evening brim fishing did pretty good,wind was rough but managed a few fish


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Nice!*

Nice! How do You like the Mariner? My wife has one that I used to fish 3MB.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Where did You put in?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I absolutely love the mariner,I put in at Morrells fish camp off of ward basin road


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm glad u like the mariner Aze I didn't want to be the only one lol 

Nice fish !


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Did yours come with the new prop? 

I'm going to order it for ours.
I ordered it before but order was cancelled ....


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like you had a great day, I haven't done that style of fishing in years, brings back memories when I lived up North. Congrats on a fine day in tough fishing conditions.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice mess of fish. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to see another Mariner out there. I love mine. Nice little mess of fish too.:thumbup:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Did yours come with the new prop?
> 
> I'm going to order it for ours.
> I ordered it before but order was cancelled ....


Judging by the prop I see in the picture, it's not the new one. The new one is less pointed and has more surface area. The new prop has been the best upgrade I have made to my mariner.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks guys,Ox I do not know if it has the new prop or not.I do know that it is way quicker than the older outback,and easier to me. I think if more people would give it a non-biased try there would be alot more of them out there. I am not talking negative about Hobies but for my fishing style this kayak works better for me. Now if I could figure out where to mount the fish finder I would be set.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

They sell mounting plates that attract to the little points on the yak 
Ill send you a link. I'm going to try to order the prop again this week.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Telum do you ever grease or oil the drive?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

azevedo16 said:


> Now if I could figure out where to mount the fish finder I would be set.


Native makes a plate that uses the existing mounting holes/screws. It's called the rectangle outfitting plate. I didn't feel like paying for it and had some lexan laying around. So I made a quick/cheap version on my own. Great for mounting things like a FF.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.austinkayak.com/mobile/catalog_details.php?ID=6693

There's the prop

http://www.austinkayak.com/mobile/catalog_details.php?ID=2295

There is the mounting plate looks like it has bad reviews maybe we can make something better??..


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Telum do you ever grease or oil the drive?


I have not yet. I have had mine for about 8 months now and have not put any grease in there. When I changed the prop out, it comes with a new prop cassette. When I popped the old one out, it had some grease in there. I put some new lithium grease on the new one and slapped it in. There is a kit that they sell to grease them. But I have been told that they are sealed and shouldn't need grease that often.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Telum beat me to it lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

U going to get the trolling motor ace?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks telum was the prop swap pretty easy??..


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Thanks telum was the prop swap pretty easy??..


You are supposed to use a spanner wrench to get it on and off. But I just wrapped the cassette with a rag (to keep from scratching it) and used big channel locks. Easy as pie.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet thanks for the help..you local?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Sweet thanks for the help..you local?


Will be in another month. I was BRAC'd (base realignment and closure) from Pensacola NAS to Charleston, SC two years ago. Just got another job at Eglin AFB and we are moving back at the beginning of April.

Sorry to derail the thread OP.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Aze we need to get together when telum gets back and take the small but growing mariner fleet out . I need ideas for rigging lol.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hell yeah we need to get together,I am already thinking about putting my floundering lights on it probably going to build a mount out of aluminum to mount f/f


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

azevedo16 said:


> Hell yeah we need to get together,I am already thinking about putting my floundering lights on it probably going to build a mount out of aluminum to mount f/f


Not mine, but an idea. A lot of people fabricate nifty ways to mount things to the plug and play system on our yaks. Not a very active board, but make sure you go to the following site and search around. 

http://www.nativeownersgroup.com/forum.php


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Mariner*

Wow all the Mariner guys coming out of the wood work. Up to this point seemed like a Hobie forum. lol


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey guys, are Ultimates allowed in this new club? Ace, Ox and Telum we do need to get together. I have gone MOD CRAZY on both my Pesci and Ultimate and I'd love to toss around mod ideas. I have yet to explore blackwater and willing to take folks around the Big Lagoon, Bayou Grande, P-cola Bay and the P-cola pass as well.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

the more the better seatmech I didnt receive the PM you were talking about


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with Ox the more the better!!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

So which one of us will be the brave soul to take the propel in the ocean? I've been searching the net for info on this with no luck. I think it will do fine but id feel better if someone did it first.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm game! And mine isn't self bailing! The only difference is I'll put in at Sherman Cove and go through the pass. That is on the to do list so the sea state will be gradual as I go out so if I have to I can call it before it gets ugly.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think I would launch at Sherman's too. Not being self bailing would scare me lol . We should put a bilge pump in the beast.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> So which one of us will be the brave soul to take the propel in the ocean? I've been searching the net for info on this with no luck. I think it will do fine but id feel better if someone did it first.


As soon as I get home, I'll be sitting my happy but in the Gulf as much as possible.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I think I would launch at Sherman's too. Not being self bailing would scare me lol . We should put a bilge pump in the beast.


I manufactured a bow spray skirt to deflect head on white-cap as well as carrying a 8GPM hand operated bilge pump. I would like to add elec. bilge pump on but that means a battery and if I can keep the weight down I will also keep the water line down. I have not tested the spray skirt but like I said I'm not rushing out the Picken or Johnson's to try it out though I will start small and work my way out of Sherman cove.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/kayak-mods-108061/index4/ 5th post down.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

You could use a small battery like the one I use for my fish-finder . It can run a pump for a good while . If you use a pump with a float then it would only use battery when needed and they don't weigh alot .

Just bouncing ideas ..


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I will take mine out first if there is other people around!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol


----------

